# European (hella?) type 12v socket charging



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Our argos Burstner 747 has the smaller European hella type sockets for which I have purchased adapters to convert to the larger uk style sockets so that we can charge iPad, iPhones etc using the relevant car chargers, however it's all a bit messy with the extension wire from hella to uk socket then the charger itself. Things also seem to charge much slower.

Has anyone got a better solution? 
I've come across a hella type plug USB adapter and I'm wondering if the would be more efficient?
Can I simply change the European/hella type socket to a uk type one or would the wiring not be sufficient as I understand the European ones are rated less than the uk ones, is this true? 

We're off on our annual trip to Spain soon and we always have the same problem with being able to charge everything - iPad for satnav use, iPhones, iPods for kids etc, fan plugged in - all through these adapters which often fall out on the move as they have a charger hanging off them etc

Just after a better solution if anyone knows of any please?

Lucy


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Lucy

Checkout Techno's blog lots of ides there. 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-137358-techno100s-rapido-7090-project-thread.html
Regards
Ray


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Will do Ray, cheers


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't confuse UK cigarette lighter sockets with the much better Hella and Bosch products.

Better change the plugs on your adapters to the Hella type in my view than use the horrible cigarette lighter types.

Longer-term you could also look at the Clipsal range of facia-mounted 2-pin 12V sockets, they are nicely engineered and come with a variety of backplates and surface boxes.

Short-term, convert to Hella.

Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with Lister-diesel, the Hella 'Din' plugs are far and away better units than the old cigarette lighter type.
You can buy the din plugs with a small adapter that fits the old 'lighter' units. They do not drop out.
My TomTom frequently lets its battery go flat because the plug does not make good contact all of the time.

Alan


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

But my problem is that all out charges etc have the uk size on them but the sockets are the smaller hella type

Are you suggesting that I replace all the chargers with a hella type plug instead of changing the sockets to the larger uk sized ones?

Sorry if I've misunderstood


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Snunkie said:


> But my problem is that all out charges etc have the uk size on them but the sockets are the smaller hella type
> 
> Are you suggesting that I replace all the chargers with a hella type plug instead of changing the sockets to the larger uk sized ones?
> 
> Sorry if I've misunderstood


Yes, I think that's what Peter is suggesting, and I'm sure he is correct that the Hella-type sockets are better.

Having said that, I know what you mean - we have a couple of Hella sockets and end up using stupid Hella to Cigar-lighter adapters.

I was considering replacing just the centre section of ours (which are made by Berker) with the Cigar type, just to make life easier:

http://www.spares2you.co.uk/Berker_12_Volt_Cigar_Socket_Colour_Anthracite_W4_21221A


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Snunkie said:


> But my problem is that all out charges etc have the uk size on them but the sockets are the smaller hella type
> 
> Are you suggesting that I replace all the chargers with a hella type plug instead of changing the sockets to the larger uk sized ones?
> 
> Sorry if I've misunderstood


Yes, that's what I mean.

If you need help, we aren't that far away, NN10 0JT. Would be happy to help with change-over and testing of the bits if you get them and bring over with the van to us. No charge.

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just have 3 of the DIN to British adaptors. They work well and I notice no drop in voltage or any other problem. They have worked well for nearly 4 years since I got the van.

As others have said, they are superior to the others, can take a 10 amp load and don't need a fiddly glass fuse in the plug side which can blow at an awkward time.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ebay is your friend. Try this link . It's a Hella plug to a standard cigar-lighter 3-way socket.

Alternatively do a search on Ebay for "12v Din Socket" and you'll get a selection of offerings. (Not all suitable, but heyho).

HTH


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks all.

I already have hella to cigar lighter adapters in all the relevant sockets.

The problem is, with the one over the kitchen sink for example which we use for charging whilst on the go, or for the fan, it gets pulled out of the socket because it is an adapter on a short wire hanging, which then has the weight of whatever is plugged into it, which in turn is swinging about whilst on the go and it falls out of the socket.

Perhaps I would be better off with one that is solid rather than a cable between the adapters.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Snunkie said:


> The problem is, with the one over the kitchen sink for example which we use for charging whilst on the go, or for the fan, it gets pulled out of the socket because it is an adapter on a short wire hanging, which then has the weight of whatever is plugged into it, which in turn is swinging about whilst on the go and it falls out of the socket.


Is it too obvious to suggest that you lengthen the wire, or use an extension?

Maybe I'm missing something??

Dave


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is, with the one over the kitchen sink for example which we use for charging whilst on the go, or for the fan, it gets pulled out of the socket because it is an adapter on a short wire hanging, which then has the weight of whatever is plugged into it, which in turn is swinging about whilst on the go and it falls out of the socket.
> ...


We do use an extension lead but its plugged into the adapter hanging weight on it. Yes I guess a longer hella to cigar lighter extension would be the answer


----------

